# ELECTION DAY IS A MONTH AWAY, NO HOEVEN



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

I just want to get an earful from everyone about the upcoming election. I have never voted for a Democrat in my life being an active duty Marine but that's about to change, if you can vote, make it happen. Let's get rid of the problem, if Mr. Satrom says he will leave it up to the Game & Fish Dept. we need to get him in there. The G&F Dept. gives their recommendation on the amount of NR'S to the Gov. and he opened it up to the whole country. Last year they recommended 13,000 and he let in 30,000. Bottom line, let's take care of our own we don't need any money from out of state. I'll let you guys hammer this one, read my article in the October Dakota Country, LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN AND GET RID OF HOEVEN!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't hoeven behind all the new plots land? he helped boost the state 330,000 acres this year and we are expected to have 1 million by 2009 but at the rate we're moving now it should be completed by 2006.

if anybody has any more information on where hoeven stands that would great.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Have you even heard satrom speak?? What a gomer....he would be an embarassement to ND. I think he has taken 1 too many viagra pills. His head is spinning out of control!!! And his commercials....what the bleep is that!!! Nothing like exclaiming your stupidity to everyone.

I am as much for wildlife and hunting as the next guy, but there is more to a good leader than hunting rights. Hunting rights are something we as the people need to take care of. Let the candidates hunting beliefs give them a + or a - in that area....but please do not base your whole vote on hunting views....that is unless they are peta


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

i think everybody needs to take a look at the bismarck tribune Q&A post. It goes into a little more detail on a few issues that each candidate stands for.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Hoeven put his name on the bill for the added PLOTS. He's taking credit for other people's hard work.You gotta read between the lines,Hoeven is bad news for the future of hunting here.Ever notice why you never hear him talk about hunting in public?He dodges bullets and plays closed door politics.Remember Pheasantgate??? - He can't be trusted.


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I voted for him last time too. But unless you are a G/O, a N/R or a teacher, what benefits have you noticed. PLOTS, thats just an excuse to get more N/R's in the state and show them exactly where to hunt, locals don't need that, we live here and it's another excuse to pass the trespass law, trust me some landowners are for it. Do you like seeing 50,000 N/R's come here and blast everything to SD?


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks for the info guys but i still haven't heard a cut dry answer why hoeven should or shouldn't be re-elected as well as with satrom. i guess that's what politics is eh? anyhow i'll keep doing some research and watching debates. maybe we should make a list of what each candidate is for.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey can anybody tell me about the gov's fund raiser hunt? Was it on plots land? What did it cost ? What is his stance on fee hunting?

Tail Chaser


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

"PLOTS, thats just an excuse to get more N/R's in the state and show them exactly where to hunt, locals don't need that, "

I hunt plots land quite a bit Rick, I sure wouldn't say that it is only for NR.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Rick, PLOTS land is an outstanding program. Programs like this are going to be the future of hunting in ND. I am scared to see what access is going to be like in 10 or 20 yrs. I agree that NR numbers should be cut back from 30,000 but, their dollars as much as ours help pay for these programs. The revenue generated from habitat stamps is simply amazing.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

tail chaser

Mr. Hoeven had a fund raiser put on by the Cannonball Company, a large SW ND Outfitter/Guide business that was attended by a who's who from ND. Farm Bureau exec's etc. He pocketed a lot of cash for his coffers.

After the fund raiser "Pheasantgate" came along, this was an attempt to open pheasant season early for one year that would directly benefit the O/G industry. It died a fairly swift death due to outrage by sportsmen attendance at the regional advisory board meetings.

Short version.

Read some of the history in the hot topics if you want more.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea it died so hard that it came back the very next year and is now law! :roll:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Like I said "Short version"


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I'm with Miller on this one. I saw Hoeven take credit for others' work all summer long, but who has time for all that administrative work when somewhere there is a photo-op waiting to happen? And I like Joe's commercials, he shows a pretty good sense of self-deprecation, not a bad trait for a leader to have. Joe will be great for sportsmen, hands down. Hoeven's more worried about his upcoming fundraiser where the chief contest is to see who can limit out the fastest. On opening day I intend to enjoy my surroundings along with the fact that another wonderful season is upon us, not shoot the first thing that flies.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Holy buckets guys.....pull this baby up: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=5846

Anybody that can read can see the difference. The PLOTS expansion was legislated in the last session...what will Hoeven take credit for next, inventing the internet? His big time contributors are Cannonball shareholders......ring any bells? The Cannonball manager told NDGF to keep PLOTS east of the river. Now why would he say that? Think about it. The president of the ND Guides and Outfitters Asc is quoted as saying Hoeven is doing a *good job*.  Nothing against Kyle, buy that's not an endorsement that makes hunters sleep good at night.

Satrom layed out a point by point natural resource/hunting issue position to save quality hunting in North Dakota for all hunters, not just residents. Four of the biggest wildlife clubs in ND endorsed Satrom....which ones endorsed Hoeven?

Hoeven has and will sell it to the highest bidder. The proof is his last 4 years. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

plots? nothing like a little spin when you need it.

look at where the plots are located. Plots land decreased in the west and increased in the east where it does little to no good. Plots mean nothing if there is nothing to hunt on them. You need more Plots in the SW and that is something the G&O's will not allow. Look at the new distribution of PLOTS acreage and you will see that it is in areas were there is little preasure and for good reason, there isnt much to hunt. Yes, hoven increased the plots acreage but increased it in the wrong areas and lost it in the areas that it would be most beneficial.

Also I would like to see a crack down on landowners who are recieving payments from outfitters per bird that is harvested. If a resident hunter can not sell the game he harvests. How can you justify landowners selling game animals? Not to mention the outfitters who are buying these animals which are harvested by the same means that a resident hunter harvests them?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

miller has good vision he can see thru deep doodoo...hoeven had his turn now who's next. I can't say satrom is bad until he gets a chance to prove it, one way or the other 8)


----------



## Benillibrother (Jan 26, 2003)

Hoeven doesn't have one original Idea of his own, he has stabbed the average N.D. hunter in the back more then once, he should be an auctioneer instead of govenor. He just soars around above and waits for the cameras to show up and then swoop in and take the credit for something he had nothing to do with. By the way have any of you seen all those debates he's had with Satrom???.... Oops I guess I misspoke there. He He. This is a year when the rooster opener should of been Oct. 16, alot of hens had to renest this year, lots of roosters that won't have full color until Thanksgiving, thank god cannonball didn't get Oct. 2 like they wanted two years ago. WE HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN THAT JOHNNY BOY.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Strand
Research these to start with

1) Pheasant Gate- If you dig hard you will find letters from Canon ball outfitters after the fund raiser asking Gov Hoeven to open season a week earlier and the Gov return letter.

2) The Great 30,000 waterfowl cap COMPROMISE-You will find letters form the President of the Guide and outfitters thanking the Gov. and one from Eric A. president of Farm B. You might even find out how our Game & Fish com. stood on the HPC, which by the way would have capped NRs at 22,000. According to Randy Frost 15% of those 30,000 ($10) licenses were not even used. A real compromise should have been between 22k and 26k.

3) Look into HB1223-Residents only first week of Pheasant season-Gov Hoeven signed proclamation changing HB 1223 - Had to be over ruled by Attorney Gen. last fall. A lot more to this story.

4) Look at an interview Gov Hoeven did in North Dakota Outdoors see if he has kept his word.

By the way if you think the plots are the answer to our problems you are sadly mistaken. Buy the way do you think Gov Hoeven asked experts at the G&F if these 1,000,000 acres was possible?


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Drakekiller, thank you for some narrowed topics i am getting more familiar with them now. By the way i didn't say plots would be the answer to all of our problems. I think it is great and most all of the plots land i hunt is in excellent shape. Lots of crp, tree rows, and sloughs, it is even better if you have a good dog :lol: . PLOTS is by far not the answer to our problems but, again these programs do help.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

From what I've seen Gov. Hoeven seems to care more about his family business than the good of ND..........especially voting sportsmen. The facts against him really are endless when you look...........and I'm a rather staunch Republican.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sometimes I think we Ndaks live in a vacum or so it seems many of us want to. Hoven is a politician not unlike most other politicians. He is going to attempt to do things to help those who put him in office. If you don't think Satrom will do the same at some point you are living in a fantasy world. The non-resident issue is a scapegoat for people that can't or won't change with the times. the fact is in ND you can no longer roam around and hunt on any land you like as could be done 20 or 30 years ago. That has nothing to do with the non-residents. If so how come many landowners are more open to letting non-residents hunt on their land (for free) than residents. Someone just mentioned the G&F reccomendation, what Hoven set and the number of non-residents that actually hunted which was in between what the G&F and Hovens numbers. So what is your complaint????????


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Shooter2
The problem is the Commercialization of the resources that helped put Mr. Hoeven in office. There are many References in posts on this site to the North Dakota Constitution and the North Dakota Century Code that make this "selling of the states wildlife" against the law. One of Mr. Hoevens biggest supporters, The Cannonball Company openly admits to paying landowners $17.00 per bird harvested.

The NR-R issues that I see as most sensitive are the style of hunting, boats vs. fields and hunter pressure concentrations that are intensified by O/G land leasing/Lockout in the prime areas, this again falls under the support group for Mr. Hoeven.

I agree that most politicians will tell you what you want to hear to get elected, many "owe" favors when elected. Mr. Satrom to my knowledge has the backing of local sportsmens clubs and hunters.

My feelings on this have nothing to do with being Republican or Democrat. To me it is not a political issue, it is a hunting issue, an North Dakota out-migration and a future of the state issue.

Have a good one!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I must have missed my dividen check, of the $17 per bird harvested, from those land owners. Being that I as a resident of ND share in the ownership of those birds!!!!

TC :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The non-resident issue is a scapegoat for people that can't or won't change with the times.


That statement is the perfect example of knowing logic will not work so slam the opponent. It sort of says were old fashioned red necks. Well, I'll tell you what we don't have to change with the times, with unity we can make the times change with us.

I am as conservative as they come. I am because I think conservative values protect my values. However, I will not vote for Hoeven because if I can control it I will not let anyone dump on me a second time. The guy very evidently has no respect for resident sportsmen. He is smart enough to have some fear of them, and now with election close he wants to appeal to us. Like we are so stupid we can't remember the past. Unfortunately people are so short sighted many have perhaps forgotten the past.

North Dakota doesn't have a multi billion dollar economy, how bad can Satrom screw up? I am willing to give him a chance. You know the old cliché about don't jump from the frying pan into the fire. Well, hunting is already in the fire and I'm ready to jump.


----------

